# router bits at a good price



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


======


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks for the lynk good prices


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

:yes4:


bobj3 said:


> Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.
> 
> Realy excellent buys on router bits. 1/4" shanks, carbide tips, coated, in cases.. 35 piece set in wooden box $39.99 item #J8-56652. Item #J8-56649 100 piece bits in aluminum case $89.99. Shop online at Heartland America: The Best Bargains, Closeouts and Special Buys on Brand Name Electronics, Hardware, Housewares, Jewelry, Computers, Gifts and More! or 1-800-229-2901.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jetpilot said:


> :yes4:
> 
> 
> bobj3 said:
> ...


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 7, 2010)

John; I tear up tools readily with some skill, the expensive ones along with the cheap ones. Since i don't do woodworking as my profession, I don't mind it when a cheaper tool goes belly up. I can buy several more and still have a dime or two left over. Your'e 
correct in saying all things are not the same that is certainly true with tools. As the old tale goes some times you get the bear and sometimes he'll get, I try to say ahead of him, most of the time. good to hear from you. jackie


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jetpilot said:


> John; I tear up tools readily with some skill, the expensive ones along with the cheap ones. Since i don't do woodworking as my profession, I don't mind it when a cheaper tool goes belly up. I can buy several more and still have a dime or two left over. Your'e
> correct in saying all things are not the same that is certainly true with tools. As the old tale goes some times you get the bear and sometimes he'll get, I try to say ahead of him, most of the time. good to hear from you. jackie


Hi Jackie, You sound like a man after me own heart
Try this outfit:
carbide products - router bits
Actually, the bits aren't bad either.


----------

